# Is she sable or red and white



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

My friend niki and me have been debating since i got my collie corey if she is sable or red and white. The guy we got her off said she was red and white but i dont think she is dark enough to be red and white so i throw it open to the vote! If anyone wants anymore photies let me know!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

red and white collies can be many diferent shades from a light red to a dark almost brown red, as for yours it is dificult to tell from that picture could you post another please?


----------



## MrsNik (Dec 5, 2007)

She has a black flick on her tail and random black ticking throughout her fur which is making me think sable.

EDIT TO ADD: Haha just relised that was my rug lol. I was like...hey thats not her rug...but its mine...oh dear its been one of those days.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

from what I can see she looks like a sable and white


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

I would only it wont let me at piccies i will try and figure it out


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i would say sable, .... but whatever colour you call her, shes beautiful,


----------



## Victoria311617 (Nov 28, 2007)

thank you we think so and people have stopped us in the street to ask about her and pet her so i guess other people think so to my son sure does she his best friend apparently


----------



## Dawny (Nov 26, 2007)

She looks sable to me but I'm no expert! She's gorgeous anyway!


----------

